# Week out



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

It's getting closer, heading up to the rack shack for Turkey camp today, Saturday morning is looking like great weather for a change. The warm up should have dem out and strutting their shat.good luck to everyone.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Carpenter Bill said:


> It's getting closer, heading up to the rack shack for Turkey camp today, Saturday morning is looking like great weather for a change. The warm up should have dem out and strutting their shat.good luck to everyone.


Good luck! Get er done.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

got everything organized. Now for a last minute decision. Taking the 20 or the 12 this year….? Hmmm


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

TWEN-TY! TWEN-TY!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LooksMoosey said:


> View attachment 827990
> 
> 
> got everything organized. Now for a last minute decision. Taking the 20 or the 12 this year….? Hmmm


I have that same struggle 😪


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I’ve been enjoying the reduced weight of the youth 20, especially with the long treks of the past couple seasons.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Made it to the camp rack shack for the sunset, did a little scouting on the way in.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I picked up a 20 a few years ago after my 12 left a nasty bruise on my girlfriend’s arm. She had to swing hard to the left to make a shot and the butt wasn’t seated firmly on her shoulder. Now my 20 is my go-to turkey gun. Topped with a red dot and paired with 8/9 shot TSS it’s a killing machine!


----------



## hairy sax (Mar 11, 2021)

Carpenter Bill said:


> it's a old school hunting camp in the north, off the grid.
> View attachment 827898
> 
> View attachment 827897
> ...


Sweet, when should I head up?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

thill said:


> This joker is hunting my turkeys!
> 
> View attachment 827659


He left me one.


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Took these through the spotting scope out my window 5min ago. Will be looking for him tomorrow 🤔 tomorrow


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Dandy! Good luck!


----------

